# Apple replacing 1st gen ipod nanos



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Apple's gonna send me a replacement for mine, as apparently there's some concern with the battery sending it up in flames.  Anyone else able to take advantage of the offer?  (I got an email from Apple about the recall/replacement offer, but thought it was spam until I started seeing articles in some of the tech  & news aggregator sites.)  I came 'this close' to buying a new nano the other day - glad my self-control won out for once!


----------



## addyj672 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats!!! If it ture and if you are receiving the replacement...


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw that and filled out the form and received an email saying they would send me a box to ship back.  That was 3 weeks ago and still no box.  Did anyone get a box to mail back?  Does anyone know a number where I could call and check?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

They actually sent me a padded envelope rather than the promised box, but yes, it took about three or four weeks after I applied for it to arrive.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks!  This is the beginning of the 4th week.  Seems like a lot of time!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone know what they are replacing them with?  Current Nanos, or do they still have some Gen 1 nanos in a dusty box somewhere that they will be sending out...?


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got my return box this week, so it took almost 4 (the site says 4-6, I think).  All you have to do is put the nano in it, remove the top mailing label to reveal the return label, and use the provided tape to seal it.  Hardest part for me was finding a manned FedEx station here in our small town, though I could have called FedEx to come pick it up.

We've found out we'll get another 1st gen nano - I assume possibly refurbished, & definitely with a nonflaming battery.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just received my replacement.  It's a new Nano (the tiny square one) not a 1st gen.  Now I just have to figure out how not to lose it....


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

How long after you sent it back did you get the replacement?  I just shipped mine back last week.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's been about three or four weeks since I sent mine back - I haven't had anything back yet.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I sent mine on about Dec 6th & received the replacement on the 23rd.  I live in California, so neither had to go very far


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

We got our replacement rather quickly. We sent the old one in a few weeks ago and just got the new one a few days ago.
It is soooo nice that they sent the new model. What a bonus. I love the wrist watch feature. 

Jenna


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay, finally got my replacement - must have been six or seven weeks, maybe more. It's one of the new little square ones - I think that's what everyone's getting.

It seems so small, but I think I prefer it to the click wheel - never did like those. No instructions with it, but it's pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I just received mine yesterday too.  It is very small and Yes it's strange that no instructions.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Service Requested:  11/17/11
Empty Box Shipped:  12/23/11
Empty Box Received:  12/30/11
Nano Returned:  1/5/12
Received by Apple:  1/12/12

Thus begins the "six week" wait.  Considering that "You will receive an empty box in 2 days" took 7.5 weeks, I'm taking bets on whether the replacement Nano will come before or after my iPad 3.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Actually it was quicker getting the Nano than the box


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you for this thread.  I'm hoping the other half actually does something about it.  I'm tired of hearing the complaining about her Nano and this might be a chance to get a replacement.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

smreine said:


> I got the email offering to replace my nano awhile ago and ignored it because I thought they would just send me another first gen nano. Now I'm kind of regretting that decision. Too bad I deleted the email.


You don't need your email:-

iPod nano (1st generation) Replacement Program


----------

